#ubuntu-fridge 2007-05-14
<tuxmaniac> Does the fridge.ubuntu.com/events use some sort of wiki to show the schedule of events?
<Rinchen> tuxmaniac, I think it's an embedded drupal module
<tuxmaniac> Rinchen, hmm thanks. WE are looking out for something similar to our Indian LoCo team website :-)
<Rinchen> consider django :-)
<tuxmaniac> :-)
<robitaille> Yes, it is a drupal module.
